# overclocked a e6300 to 3.4ghz



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

ive overclocked my e6300 to 3.42ghz and is stable running assasins creed and crysis . temps are 31' idle and 43' under load . im able to push it a little more , do you think i should ? . in vista ive got a prossesor score of 5.7 is that good ?:4-dontkno


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

CAN SOMEONE TELL MEIF ITS ANY GOOD AND IF MY TEMPS ARE OK , RUNNING ON A STANDARD HSF :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

5.7 is good and the cpu should take temps up to ~60c under load


----------

